# Tamina Kallert *geht baden* @ Wunderschön Norwegen



## SnoopyScan (17 Juni 2022)

Tamina Kallert Wunderschön Norwegen SC 4K.mp4 (200,7 MB)









Tamina Kallert Wunderschön Norwegen 4K GIF by cpjohn | Gfycat


Watch and share Tamina Kallert Wunderschön Norwegen 4K GIFs by cpjohn on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SnoopyScan (17 Juni 2022)

​


----------



## Sturmkrähe (17 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank !


----------



## poulton55 (17 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank


----------



## zeropeter (17 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Austin (18 Juni 2022)

Danke für Tamina


----------



## NEW JAMES BOND (18 Juni 2022)

Tamina nackt in UHD - Die absolute Überraschung! Vielen Dank dafür!!!!


----------



## ladolce (18 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank


----------



## geri (18 Juni 2022)

Wunderschön. Danke!


----------



## Raven666 (18 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## ferga22 (18 Juni 2022)

Da passt der Titel, vielen Dank und schön dich zu sehen Snoopy.


----------



## lucullus (18 Juni 2022)

Spitze !!!! DANKE !!!


----------



## AngeloLIC (18 Juni 2022)

wunderschön sollte immer so sein


----------



## DRETEC83 (18 Juni 2022)

wow, ich bin begeistert ... THX


----------



## djvollcull (18 Juni 2022)

Das hätte ich ihr nie zugetraut. Danke für die Schöne


----------



## unsernandi (18 Juni 2022)

Die wunderschöne Tamina wie Gott sie schuf... herrlich!!


----------



## Freud (18 Juni 2022)

Dass ich in diesem Leben nochmal den blanken Busen von Tamina Kallert sehen würde, hätte ich auch nicht für möglich gehalten. Schon jetzt für mich Video des Jahres! ❤️


----------



## Glamour Girl (18 Juni 2022)

Respekt! 😁 Das nenne ich mal eine mutige Aktion! 

Vielen Dank, Snoopy!


----------



## wpfv (18 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank. Super...


----------



## dietstsr (18 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## DerVinsi (18 Juni 2022)

Ganz große Klasse  Fettes Danje


----------



## DanSon6 (18 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank für sexy Tamina.


----------



## anra_pic (18 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Moonbuggy00 (18 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Punisher (18 Juni 2022)

sehr scharf


----------



## cinema12de (18 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank für das Video von Tamina !!!!!!!


----------



## SissyMFan (18 Juni 2022)

Schönen Dank


----------



## swagger1 (18 Juni 2022)

Dankeschön


----------



## denedene12 (18 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Petma (18 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## bayern500 (18 Juni 2022)

Danke. Da war nicht mit zu rechnen.
Würd mir wünschen das sich Anna ein Beispiel nimmt


----------



## SQ325 (18 Juni 2022)

Das kam unerwartet, vielen Dank!


----------



## Chrissy001 (18 Juni 2022)

Besten Dank für Tamina wie Gott sie schuf.


----------



## tk99 (18 Juni 2022)

Einfach ein Traum, Tamina nackt!!!


----------



## Celtic (18 Juni 2022)

Danke Top Ereignis.


----------



## Erwin80 (19 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank, Tamina ist bezaubernd.


----------



## tom62tom (19 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank für die überraschende Tamina.


----------



## enripa (19 Juni 2022)

Huch! Von weit weg ja noch halbwegs "üblich" aber dann noch extra eine Nahaufnahme - muss eine heimliche Exhibitionistin sein  Danke!


----------



## samoht1 (19 Juni 2022)

Ganz großes Kino! Wer hätte das gedacht oder gehofft? Eine sehr schöne Überraschung


----------



## Grissu20 (19 Juni 2022)

Danke für die Bilder - vielleicht zieht die eine oder andere Moderatorin jetzt nach


----------



## docpassau (19 Juni 2022)

Wunderwunderschön


----------



## Mittelhesse (19 Juni 2022)

Dankeschön


----------



## taurus blue (19 Juni 2022)

SnoopyScan schrieb:


> ​


Super Bilder! Danke!


----------



## fck (19 Juni 2022)

Danke für Tamina


----------



## leuchtturm (19 Juni 2022)

Besten Dank!


----------



## ferdibier58 (19 Juni 2022)

Wow!!!

...kleiner Busen
macht hier `ne große Welle


----------



## celeb_shs (20 Juni 2022)

Schönen Dank!


----------



## Voyeurfriend (20 Juni 2022)

Freud schrieb:


> Dass ich in diesem Leben nochmal den blanken Busen von Tamina Kallert sehen würde, hätte ich auch nicht für möglich gehalten. Schon jetzt für mich Video des Jahres! ❤️


Geht mir genauso! Danke für Busen-Tami!


----------



## Chlodwig (20 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank !


----------



## Thomas111 (20 Juni 2022)

SnoopyScan schrieb:


> ​


Oh, WOW!! Übt sie schon für den Palyboy???


----------



## Tim2000 (20 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank für Tamina!


----------



## John_CPC (20 Juni 2022)

Die Nips stehen stramm  Sehr gut  Danke!


----------



## djwulf (20 Juni 2022)

mmh seh mir das video immer und immer wieder auf youtube an.. mega die blanke tamina


----------



## sluderjan (20 Juni 2022)

Bin hin- und her gerissen!
Einerseits das Wissen, dass der WDR von seinen - teilzeitangestellten - Moderatoren neuerdings eine zweite, sogar eine dritte Arbeitstätigkeit zur Erfüllung der neu definierten Wirtschaftlichkeit der Personalkosten dieses Bereichs verlangt. Aus diesem Grunde findet man Anne Willmes und andere auch in bisher nicht moderierten Sachthemen.
Andererseits stellt sich für mich der sehr anmutige und würdevolle Schwimmausflug unter Norwegens Aufsicht der Trolle von Frau Kallert als sehr gewollt und für die Zuschauer-Quote von "Wunderschön" kalkuliert dar - denn Fotos und Videos haben vor ihrer Sendung längst alle Genehmigungskanäle bis zur Programmdirektorin (Intendant??) durchlaufen.
Also: Es durfte sein und ist sehr schön - was wollen wir mehr - oder?


----------



## coper (20 Juni 2022)

Traumhafte Frau in traumhafter Kulisse. Tamina nackig - Wahnsinn! Danke schön!


----------



## wpfv (21 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank dafür....


----------



## wpfv (21 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank dafür....


----------



## Katie (21 Juni 2022)

Holla die Waldfee, vielen Dank!


----------



## Garret (21 Juni 2022)

merci für tamina


----------



## LCS12 (21 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank Snoopy,
Hoffentlich macht das Schule


----------



## Pelter (21 Juni 2022)

vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Abraxxasde (22 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank für die wunderschön nackte Tamina. 🥰


----------



## bklasse (22 Juni 2022)

Klasse, herzlichen Dank.


----------



## kaiyooo23 (23 Juni 2022)

unverhofft kommt oft, danke


----------



## hsvbaer (23 Juni 2022)

Man wartet darauf das sie rauskommt


----------



## StephanHSV (25 Juni 2022)

Sehr schön, vielen Dank!


----------



## zyanidgas (25 Juni 2022)

looks great - thx


----------



## r2m (26 Juni 2022)

Geil, danke!


----------



## Mifune (26 Juni 2022)

Bin begeistert - vielen Dank!


----------



## maischolle (27 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank für Tamina!


----------



## griek87 (27 Juni 2022)

Herzlichen Dank


----------



## pofan (29 Juni 2022)

DANKE !!!!


----------



## Toschi_83 (29 Juni 2022)

Dankeschön.


----------



## leuchtturm (30 Juli 2022)

Besten Dank!


----------



## kevin0005 (30 Juli 2022)

Es gibt bereits Judith Rakers in Lüneburger Heide in der Mediathek und ziemlich angezogen..


----------



## 004711 (31 Juli 2022)

Wie viele Jahre warte ich nun schon auf ein Bild im Bikini und Bauchnabel frei,jetzt darf ich ihre Brustwarzen sehen, nach der oben ohne Bildern von Emma Watson kann jetzt nichts mehr kommen


----------



## Monty P. (7 Aug. 2022)

Wunderbar. Ich danke dir.


----------



## derda80 (7 Aug. 2022)

wow, vielen Dank


----------



## Masterben83 (8 Aug. 2022)

Sehe ich da einen landing Strip?


----------



## Frenchman (16 Okt. 2022)

Masterben83 schrieb:


> Sehe ich da einen landing Strip?


Wo genau?


----------



## Big*Ben (16 Okt. 2022)

Von mir aus kann sie jede Wochen 1 x im TV baden gehen, völlig egal wo 😊


----------



## lortzing (21 Okt. 2022)

wow danke


----------



## jf070664 (21 Okt. 2022)

Sahneschnitte


----------



## Padderson (21 Okt. 2022)

damit hat sie wirklich viele überrascht


----------



## Masterben83 (22 Okt. 2022)

Frenchman schrieb:


> Wo genau?


->Bild 17 von 21


----------



## Molles (23 Okt. 2022)

Danke für 4K. Das hat sich in diesem Fall gelohnt.


----------



## Frenchman (28 Okt. 2022)

Masterben83 schrieb:


> ->Bild 17 von 21


Gut gesehen! Danke!


----------



## Frauenliebhaber (28 Okt. 2022)

Ich bedanke mich auch für die wunderbaren Bilder. Seit langem schaue ich mir die Sendungen mit der lieblichen, charmanten und sehr natürlichen Tamina an. Mich faszinieren ihr Lächeln und ihr weiblicher Körper. Ich ahnte anhand ihrer Kleidung schon immer, dass Tamina deutlich sichtbare Brüste hat. Jetzt bin ich endgültig davon überzeugt. Besonders lohnenswert ist die Fahrt mit dem Hausboot auf dem Canal du Midi in Südfrankreich. Dort hat Tamina eine ebenso reife, hübsche und knackige Freundin mitgenommen. Beide zusammen sind total heisse Mädels.


----------



## unreal66 (13 Nov. 2022)

Die Frau ist wirklich "wunderschön" Danke!


----------

